# abs, esp, brake, parking brake lights on, speedometer does not work



## georgianaudi (Dec 9, 2018)

hi guys!
abs, esp, brake, parking brake lights on, speedometer does not work on my audi c6 3.2 fsi quattro 2005yr. Steering wheel is heavy. Someone told me that this is Abs module, or only VSS and brake pads. Any idea?


----------



## NL TECHNO (Apr 14, 2021)

Scan with VCDS, probably DTC in one of the vital modules,


----------

